# Plymouth or Weymouth Academies



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

Anyone in these Academies? Are they slated to start or are they on float status?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: Plymouth or Weymouth Acad's*

I am in the Plymouth academy right now, I have heard nothing about the next class.


----------

